# Uso del "Ci"



## LuchoKpo

Buenas!!!!

He visto que en muchos casos se antepone la partícula "Ci" a muchos verbos, por ejemplo:

Ci vediamo: Nos vemos
Ci provo: Pruebo (o mas bien "lo pruebo", no se cual será la traducción correcta)

Y puedo notar que esa partícula no tiene en ambos casos la misma traducción.

Que función cumple en si la partícula "Ci" en una oración?


----------



## gatogab

Hay muchos hilos que tratan este argumento. 
Aquí uno de ellos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=232236&highlight=uso+del+ci


----------



## Neuromante

Existe la partícula CI, el pronombre Ci, etc. Son palabras distintas con significados distintos, y algunas de estas palabras pueden tener distintas funciones según el caso. Mira el enlace que te ha puesto Gatogab.
Pero lo que yo quería era hacerte una correccción.
Las dos traducciones que has puesto son correctas, salvo un detalle: El verbo de la segunda.
Ci provo = Lo intento (O mejor: Lo intentaré, es casi seguro que sea futuro aunque dependerá del contexto)
"Lo pruebo" podría funcionar, pero "pruebo" se traduce como "assagio"


----------



## Willant

Ciao a tutti!
 
Estoy algo confundido en cómo se usa 'ci' en italiano.  Sé que significa "nos", "aquí" o "allí" dependiendo del contexto, pero a veces no sé muy bien pues quisiera que alguien me diga si estoy en lo correcto.
 
¿Es *ci sei *= Estas ahí? 
He escuchado en canciones "*ci penso*", ¿es esto nos pienso?
 
Ya tengo claro el *c'e'* y *ci sono*, sé que ambos son *hay* (singular y plural).
 
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## ursu-lab

El "ci" tiene muchos significados, depende del verbo y del contexto.

En tu ejemplo "Ci penso" significa "pienso en ello".


----------



## Neuromante

Ci sei puede ser "Estás" "¿Te apuntas?" "¿De acuerdo?"...
Ci penso puede ser "Nos pienso" "Lo pienso"...

Ci sono puede ser "Ya lo tengo" "Son" "Soy"...

"Ci" no es una sola palabra y no depende "solo" del contexto. Puede ser un pronombre personal, un reflexivo, una partícula... que serían palabras distintas. Y cada una de ellas dependerá del contexto, por supuesto, pero una palabra aislada no hace un contexto.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Ci sei? (soggetto omesso tu) = Tu ci sei?
Ci penso. (soggetto omesso io) = Io ci penso
Ci pensiamo. (soggetto omesso noi) = Noi ci pensiamo


----------



## ursu-lab

Scusate, ma "(io) ci penso" non può voler dire "yo nos pienso", così come non esiste "io ci immagino", "io ci porterò all'aeroporto", "io ci iscrivo al corso" ecc. 

Il "noi" comprende l'"io" (noi= io + tu/voi), se devo usare un _noi _è permesso solo l'uso del pronome forte "noi" o coniugando il verbo direttamente col _noi_, non della forma atona.

M'immagino *noi due *distesi in riva al mare, abbracciati. 
*Andremo *all'aeroporto con la mia macchina. 
Ci penso io ad iscrivere *tutti (noi)* al corso.
ecc.


----------



## Willant

Entonces, ¿en que caso "ci" significaria "nos"? ¿Cuando se usa al final de un verbo cómo ascoltar*ci* que es escucha*nos*?


----------



## rgr

ursu-lab said:


> Scusate, ma "(io) ci penso" non può voler dire "yo nos pienso", così come non esiste "io ci immagino", "io ci porterò all'aeroporto", "io ci iscrivo al corso" ecc.
> 
> Il "noi" comprende l'"io" (noi= io + tu/voi), se devo usare un _noi _è permesso solo l'uso del pronome forte "noi" o coniugando il verbo direttamente col _noi_, non della forma atona.
> 
> M'immagino *noi due *distesi in riva al mare, abbracciati.
> *Andremo *all'aeroporto con la mia macchina.
> Ci penso io ad iscrivere *tutti (noi)* al corso.
> ecc.


 
_Ci penso io_ come espressione credevo fosse qualcosa come "ya lo hago yo", "me ocupo yo", ecc.


----------



## ursu-lab

rgr said:


> _Ci penso io_ come espressione credevo fosse qualcosa come "ya lo hago yo", "me ocupo yo", ecc.



Sì, dovevo cambiare verbo per non fare confusione, in realtà il punto del mio esempio era "iscrivere noi", pensavo fosse chiaro visto che l'avevo messo in grassetto: 

Mi occupo io della nostra iscrizione. 
Io ci iscrivo


----------



## ursu-lab

Willant said:


> Entonces, ¿en que caso "ci" significaria "nos"? ¿Cuando se usa al final de un verbo cómo ascoltar*ci* que es escucha*nos*?



Exactamente como en castellano. Si se refiere a "nosotros" lo entiendes por el sentido de la frase. (En español tampoco puedes decir "yo nos llevo al aeropuerto"). 
Y ¿por qué dices al final del verbo? Antes también:

Él nos saludó -> Lui ci ha salutati. 
Nos acompagna a la estación -> Ci accompagna in stazione.
Nos han regalado un ramo de flores -> Ci hanno regalato un mazzo di fiori.


----------



## Willant

Ah vale, ya entiendo .

Muchas gracias, es algo confuso cuando una palabra significa tantas cosas.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que no es "una" palabra. Hay casos donde, es verdad, en un idioma hay una palabra y en el otro dos o tres: 

Azul= Blu, azzuro, celeste
Este, ése aquel = Questo, quello

Pero en este caso son palabras distintas, como "como" precisamente.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que no es "una" palabra. Hay casos donde, es verdad, en un idioma hay una palabra y en el otro dos o tres: 

Azul= Blu, azzuro, celeste
Este, ése aquel = Questo, quello

Pero en este caso son palabras distintas, como "como" precisamente.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Il tema è stato già affrontato in precedenza:
ci sei stato?
Esserci 
ci si...
Ci sono
Se ci pensi..
Ci - Ne 
ci penso
...

Vi ricordo di utitllizzare la funzione di ricerca prima di aprire una nuova discussione.
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

